# Old Homesteads



## TREASUREHUNT (Apr 12, 2008)

I was wondering if anyone while walking in the woods here in Michigan ever came across any old foundations, cellar holes or falling down buildings out in the woods. I do historical research on these locations then make a trip out there to see how the research matches the location found on the old plat maps of the area.
You can tell a lot about the age of a site just by looking at the types of material used to construct the old foundation. 

Also if anyone finds old pieces of glass out in the woods or near a river bank. that can also let you know that a old homestead was in the area back in the 1800"s so if you come across old glass please let me know.

If anyone could share this info with me it would be great, because I need some new locations to explore.

Thank You

Tom


----------



## shimmy (Dec 23, 2004)

I'll keep my eyes open for ya.:SHOCKED::16suspect Good luck and Welcome to the site Treasurehunter
Shimmy


----------



## benster (Jul 31, 2006)

Treasurehunt, What do you know about old glass bottles? I have some I have found that are hand blown with rounded bottoms and the tops are different on each one as well. I was told they were ginger ale bottles from the old fort days in northern michigan? I will try to get a pic uploaded later.


----------



## shimmy (Dec 23, 2004)

Tom, I did a search you might find a contact or something that could be interesting to you...check it out

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=222044

Shimmy


----------



## Joeker51 (Jan 25, 2002)

Joe Louis Farm. Might still be some things laying around if you've got a good eye and know what your looking for. Clinton River backs it up. May be items in the woods there. Was once part of the underground railroad also.

Check the link.

http://shelbyhistory.tripod.com/sitebuildercontent/sitebuilderfiles/SpringhillFarm.pdf


----------



## TREASUREHUNT (Apr 12, 2008)

Benster, I know a lot about old bottles, If you post a picture I'm sure I could give you a good idea of the age, In general if the seam on the sides of the bottle go all the way up and over the top lip then the bottle was made after 1910 or so. If it was made before that, several factors go into figuring out the age, then a picture would help.

Tom


----------



## TREASUREHUNT (Apr 12, 2008)

Joeker51, Thanks for the info on Springhill farm, I will have to do some research and check it out.

Tom


----------



## Joeker51 (Jan 25, 2002)

You're welcome. Also might a few area's out Avoca/Ruby area off of 136. Old rail road grades back in there that are accessable. Also the river runs through there.

I use to putz around looking for bottles and old stuff. Now only when I go to the U.P.


----------



## Sprig (Jul 18, 2004)

There is a place along South branch of Pere Marquette River between Hesperia and Bitely (roughly). There is, what appears to be, an old stone foundation of a fur trading post (at least in my mind thats what I envision it to be). The history of this spot has entrigued me for years, so if you find out anything that would be great to know. Below are some more detailed directions and GPS waypoint.


Directions:

Eleven mile road (runs east/west), east from Comstock (comstock runs north/south), cross the South branch PM and turn North on Warner (old school house on corner). Head north a short distance and take a left on Hayes (heading back west). This turns into an old two track that ends at a gate. Walking west down the hill you'll come to the river. On the other side of the river is the foundation. So, look at some maps and try to find your way to the other side of river (I believe its seasonal road, Stone road off of 11 mile. Taking seasonal road north and turn east on 1st two-track. That two-track runs to the river from the west). The foundation is on the west side of PM river.

Here's some waypoints if you're GPS proficient (UTM, NAD 27 CONUS).
16 T 584266 4841110

I can email if you have Garmin accessability.

Hope this helps.


----------



## benster (Jul 31, 2006)

Sorry it took so long to get pics but here it is.


----------



## Dormin (Sep 7, 2004)

In Lake County, up on top of Ward Hills off US 10 there is an old foundation. Look for the highest spot, marked on page 65 of the Michigan Atlas and Gazeteer by DeLorme publishing.
Also look in Antrim county. The property on the west side of Six Mile Lake RD. Near the south end of Six Mile Lake. Its just behind the block of pines in the large grassy area.
Also a lot of the State Game areas are old farmsteads.


----------



## icecathound (Feb 16, 2006)

try jackson county on updyke rd. take the race rd exit off I94 go north to glenn rd take a left glenn dead ends on updyke take a left. i think its less than 1/2 mile down on the left you can see the foundations from the road its on state land. there is alot of metal and other debris scattered and partially buried there. good luck


----------



## TREASUREHUNT (Apr 12, 2008)

Benster, The 2 bottles you have are a form of a bottle called a torpedo bottle. This type of bottle is quit unusual to find in this area. The one with the crown top dates 1900, while the other dates anywhere from the mid 1880's to the mid 1890's. The Torpedo bottles have a round end to prevent them from being stood up. The idea was that the soda kept in contact with the cork and stopped the cork from shrinking; the corks would dry up and shrink on upright bottles, causing the bottle to loose pressure. A side advantage for the merchant was that the consumer had to finish the beverage before the bottle could be laid down. 

These bottles are known as "Hamiltons" in the United Kingdom, named after their inventor Paul Hamilton. The aqua or green tinted torpedo bottles with no embossing are very common and usually not worth more than a dollar or two. Embossed examples are worth more, and colored examples (amber, cobalt blue, emerald green) are worth even more. I hope this helps.

Tom


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

Theres quite a few ghost towns around Roscommon/Crawford county. Do you ever get up this way.


----------



## wadevb1 (Mar 25, 2008)

We have a group at work that gets a list of old homesteads every summer. We leaf blow the area and hit them with our White DFX detectors. We found some interesting things over the years.


----------



## Fins101 (Mar 7, 2006)

I have property near the spot Icecathound mentions on Updyke road in Jackson County and years ago found a old spoon engraved with the name Dickenson or Dickerson something like that at that spot.


----------



## cireofmi (Feb 13, 2001)

There is lots of old foundations on state land. You might try looking at state game areas for closed roads. I know of some around Ionia and Montcalm counties.


----------



## TREASUREHUNT (Apr 12, 2008)

Thanks Fins101, where is your property located, when I get over to check out Icecathound's spot I can maybe check your area also.

Thanks again

Tom


----------



## DiversWelcome (Jan 15, 2007)

There is an old foundation and seems like a cement water course almost looks like a place that a mill might have been, in the Rose Lake Research area by lansing. This area backs up to a swampy area. I don't know what it is but always wondered. The spot is off of clark road east of bath, michigan. There are also a lot of bottles and things but I don't know how long that this has been a public hunting area so it just could be from hunters leaving there stuff around.


----------



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

Anyone know about the foundation of what appears to be a barn and silo at Shecks Place campground on the Boardman?


----------

